# virtual recce



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

ok guys, just a little tease for all of ya'!

today I did a recce run of the popobike (23km version) took things preety easy, brought my GF along for the ride and she loved it. 
there was a big group of more than 20 and some other smaller groups scattered during the whole ride. 

took lots of pics of the scenery, trail, track points and distance on my computer... but its 11:30pm, I need to catch some sleep and im too lazy to stay up all night resizing pics and posting them... so ur gonna have to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

triphop said:


> .....
> 
> took lots of pics of the scenery, trail, track points and distance on my computer... but its 11:30pm, I need to catch some sleep and im too lazy to stay up all night resizing pics and posting them... so ur gonna have to wait till tomorrow.


hey, you, lazy bummmm... we need pics, we need pics, we need pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BTW, what's a recce?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Well done... our spy is getting the homework done...  :thumbsup: 

(Now post the freaking results... )


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

just got home from work... pics are gonna take a while, first batch...
recce (reconocimiento)


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

moving on... flat road section untill this next pic

3.5kms
4.5kms 
5.0 kms
5.7kms
6.0 kms

I uploaded them in orden, dont know why theyre shuffled


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

next section the dreaded sand trail. 

mostly flat except for the steps

(yeah Ive got hairy legs)


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey, I'm just remembering the ride, thanks for the pics!


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

sand is left behind... some patches here and there now, were now on the forrest part of the trail.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

and the downhill section begins once u take the hidden detour from the last pic. 
I only have a few pics of the next section because I was busy looking back to see if my GF was still with me. (she was)


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

last 5-6 kms I wasnt able to take pics, we were now riding with the group of 10 riders trying to stay with them, anyways, one pic did make it, its mostly open valley from this point on and back at metepec through a few streets. 

final results: 
distance: 24.4kms 
time: 2:15 at an easy pace with very little stops 
my max speed: 38.1 km/h
avg speed: 10.8 km/h

raceday time should easily be under 2hrs, (1:45 Im hoping); higher avg speed and max speed too


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks for the post.... really, those steps uphill are a pain in the ..... Anyway, thanks for reminding the circuit....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Well... I managed to make it three hours plus last time.

Yeah, the trail gets confusing a lot in the last part BEFORE the DH starts. After the DH starts, it's pretty straightforwards.

Thanks, Trip!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

heres some reference, the descent i talk about is right after "el mirador" wich must be the forrest part. the steep DH is almost at the end, after my last pic. 
I was riding with the group by now and with my GF so I couldnt get much speed.

warp: ... 3hrs+... really? Im afraid ur gonna have to beat 2:15 this time or else Im gonna tell everyone U got beat by a girl LOL 

zoz: the trick to the steps is to power through them, try doing a small wheelie right before u hit the edge. (front tyre lands at the top or middle of the step and just pedal a couple more times leaning forwards to get the rear over)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> heres some reference, the descent i talk about is right after "el mirador" wich must be the forrest part. the steep DH is almost at the end, after my last pic.
> I was riding with the group by now and with my GF so I couldnt get much speed.
> 
> warp: ... 3hrs+... really? Im afraid ur gonna have to beat 2:15 this time or else Im gonna tell everyone U got beat by a girl LOL


No shame on it... I got beat by several girls that day... including one named Gunn-Rita Dahle  I seriously doubt YOU could beat her, though. 

I cramped, I got lost, Helped a guy with absolutely NO GEAR to fix a flat... Damn, and I got a few places back on the DH part with the Warp, so I think I'll get a few more back with the Ghettoblade.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Lots of pavement, it will eat your tires up


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

triphop said:


> ...warp: ... 3hrs+... really? Im afraid ur gonna have to beat 2:15 this time or else Im gonna tell everyone U got beat by a girl LOL
> ...


Well Triphop, if Gun Rita Dahle shows up, I think we can sure tell everybody you got beaten easlily by a girl


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> heres some reference, the descent i talk about is right after "el mirador" wich must be the forrest part. the steep DH is almost at the end, after my last pic.
> I was riding with the group by now and with my GF so I couldnt get much speed.


Correct me if I'm wrong (my memory sucks).

After your last pic, there should be a small singletrack part with a small steep climb and then, it's all the way downhill from there...

I think it's just before the last pic you show that there's a detour not very well signalized last year where several riders (including me) got lost. The trail goes straight ahead, but you really have to turn left.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Warp said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong (my memory sucks).
> 
> After your last pic, there should be a small singletrack part with a small steep climb and then, it's all the way downhill from there...
> 
> I think it's just before the last pic you show that there's a detour not very well signalized last year where several riders (including me) got lost. The trail goes straight ahead, but you really have to turn left.


yup! ur memory doesnt suck, right before this there were a couple of detours not well signalized. we even had to improv a new route cuz there were farmplants growing on the path we were suppoused to take. 
and after the last pic we go towards the trees, take a singletrack and the fun begins!

ohh and yeah, i know about gun rita... and im looking forward to having my ass handed to me by a girl!  
anyways... u know what i meant by the beaten by a girl comment... just teasing... should have said something in the lines of... nahhh cant think of anything. 
but uve gotta improve ur lap record this time


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

triphop said:


> ......ohh and yeah, i know about gun rita... and im looking forward to having my ass handed to me by a girl!
> anyways... u know what i meant by the beaten by a girl comment... just teasing... should have said something in the lines of... nahhh cant think of anything.
> but uve gotta improve ur lap record this time


Hey, I doubt Warp took the beaten by a girl comment seriously, don't worry too much about it. But don't tell it to his face  nahhh, he's actually pretty cool.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Yeah, I took it as a joke... actually it would be pretty lame from my side not beating your GF's time!   But definitively, it's very possible for it to happen.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

All of you get beaten to shi*t by Dany Campuzano, so what?

The important thing is to ride, have fun and try your best


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> All of you get beaten to shi*t by Dany Campuzano, so what?
> 
> The important thing is to ride, have fun and try your best


whos dany campuzano?? 

seriously.


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

¿Hay bajadas técnicas? ¿de esas que requeiren +4" enc ada rueda y plataformas?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

triphop said:


> whos dany campuzano??
> 
> seriously.


Mexico's MTB pride, female expert elite from hidalgo, cousin of a friend of mine..

She is riding now in Italy (she is in 3rd place out of the best of the world) but came for the Hidalgo and DF xc serials, she is going to the Olimpic games to represent us..

She has a sister Andrea who is also expert elite..


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

BUMP:thumbsup:


----------

